# Scirocco 16V brake upgrade



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

I just went in for a CV boot replacement and got kinda wild and now I'm looking to replace my 10.1" fronts with 11" brakes. Anyone done this on their Scirocco and what are the best parts to get? I'm assuming a G60 Corrado, but do I need to swap over the master cylinder also? Thanks!


_Modified by 84QuantumTDWagon at 5:44 PM 3-1-2004_


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco 16V brake upgrade (84QuantumTDWagon)*

sorry I can't answer your question, but I might be willing to take your 10.1's off your hands.


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Scirocco 16V brake upgrade (wantacad)*

All you need is the 11" carrier, your existing caliper will bolt up..and of course 11" rotors...make sure you have 15" wheels at least for this upgrade!


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco 16V brake upgrade (sprocket007)*

What about going with the Girling 60 11" brakes? Is there any real advantage with a mildly modded car to having these dual piston calipers?


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Not sure if its bad form to bump a thread this old or not, but I just lucked up and got a deal on a complete Corrado G60 brakes system (front and rear) and this thread seemed relevant.

Which combination of what I have on my 88 16v Scirocco and what I just got from the corrado will produce the best results. 

Thanks!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Sanityana said:


> Not sure if its bad form to bump a thread this old or not, but I just lucked up and got a deal on a complete Corrado G60 brakes system (front and rear) and this thread seemed relevant.
> 
> Which combination of what I have on my 88 16v Scirocco and what I just got from the corrado will produce the best results.
> 
> Thanks!


Did the G60 have ABS? If not, use it all. If so, get a non-ABS MC and you're set.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

No ABS so good to go, thanks


----------

